# 80,000sq ft. HEB in Lake Jackson



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Just read an article in the facts that they are putting a super HEB across from LJI Intermediate. I've noticed they have been clearing the vine streets out and lately it's been a mass exodus. Guess that explains it. Going to be pretty different, though it needed to happen. Those duplexes were never built to last that long, they were built as quick housing for early DOW workers.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Interesting. My grandparents were one of the first ones in Lake Jackson. He spent some time in camp chemical and then they moved to a duplex on Trumpet Vine.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*HEB*

Bout time that old one in Clute is dated..Randall's closed door's a while back.HEB is No 1 in my book


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Bigger is not better for grocery stores. I like the little HEB pantry design. It was laid out so that I could get in and out fast. The one in Pearland is huge and it really sucks. I guess that they took a bad idea and are making it worse.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> Bigger is not better for grocery stores. I like the little HEB pantry design. It was laid out so that I could get in and out fast. The one in Pearland is huge and it really sucks. I guess that they took a bad idea and are making it worse.


It isn't that bad at all, & they carry some stuff that I can only get there. They are getting busy on the new one on 518 down by Lowes. I really can't wait for it to get up & running!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anything is better than Walmart...I try my best to not step foot in there.

I typically shop at two places: Stewarts in Sweeny/Brazoria or Food King in Lake Jackson.

Food King has great customer service...and I know it sounds corny....but I like to listen to the oldies they play on the radio while shopping.

I don't mind paying a bit extra for home town companies and good service.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good to hear!!! I will be there picking up the groceries for Sargent trips.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Food King is our stop on the way to Sargent. I agree with the posts about great customer service and it's a big enough store to get all you need. If we could just bring back good quality sacking! It was a fine art form back in the day at Lewis and Coker's.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Food King is my choice for LJ. I'd rather take a whooping than go to Walmart! Pretty sure HEB will be the same way.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

is food king where safeway used to be?


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Stuart said:


> Interesting. My grandparents were one of the first ones in Lake Jackson. He spent some time in camp chemical and then they moved to a duplex on Trumpet Vine.


 Yep. Haha. Camp chemical. My grandparents lived there too. I remember my Grandma telling me stories when I was growing up, I remember remarking one time, being a dumb kid, "that must have sucked to live in tents". One of the very few times I saw my Grandma dead serious, she grabbed me looked me straight in the eyes and said "Honey, we were glad to have it and your alive because of it". Hit me pretty hard. I thank god for my family and all they have done. My grandparents grew up in Oklahoma during the depression and "Really" had nothing, in the truest sense of the word. One of the greatest generations America has ever produced.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mcw said:


> is food king where safeway used to be?


Yes...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

The new HEB will be awesome for LJ. They have a lot of stuff that you cant get anywhere else. I wish we had one here.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Why do Grocers wait until there are 100,000 people in an area before construction of a new grocery store? Totally sucks and one is needed so bad southwest of the Katy Area. Builders are putting up 20-50 houses a month is several subdivisions in this area.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Calmday said:


> The new HEB will be awesome for LJ. They have a lot of stuff that you cant get anywhere else. I wish we had one here.


It may be awesome for those who would typically go to Pearland but personally it's going to make the traffic even worse. The stretch of 332 between Walmart and the mall is horrible.

I'm sure my wife will enjoy the new HEB though, me...I'll stick with food king when I do the shopping.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Bigger is not better for grocery stores. I like the little HEB pantry design. It was laid out so that I could get in and out fast. The one in Pearland is huge and it really sucks. I guess that they took a bad idea and are making it worse.


as with all stores, it Depends... The West columbia HEB is (I think) a pantry. I like to stop there, as you say, in and out quick. Alvin has a Pantry also, I hate it. Always packed, never more than 2-3 checkouts open, and they sell out of the "weekly deals" quick. Alvin needs a real HEB. Maybe not a "Super Store", but at least a normal size HEB, if they still exist. Part of me wishes Allen Stanton would buy a HEB franchise. But then, I am not sure his store is enough bigger.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

juan said:


> Why do Grocers wait until there are 100,000 people in an area before construction of a new grocery store? Totally sucks and one is needed so bad southwest of the Katy Area. Builders are putting up 20-50 houses a month is several subdivisions in this area.


Simple economics.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*Just Discussed This*

Just discussed the need for a better HEB with the wife a few days ago. Only problem I see with this one is it will only be about 2 blocks from the house. I hate to see what the traffic is going to be like on Oak Dr. & Plantation.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Anything is better than Walmart...I try my best to not step foot in there.
> 
> I typically shop at two places: Stewarts in Sweeny/Brazoria or Food King in Lake Jackson.
> 
> ...


 They have a pretty awesome meat department at Food King too.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I have noticed they pronounce it HAYCH e BEE in recent times.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm all for a new HEB, just not there. Traffic is already terrible on Oyster Creek Drive as it is, especially when the school lets out and parents try to pick up kids. There are a LOT of kids that walk home too and now they are going to have twice as many cars to dodge. One of those walk home kids, a popular young girl, got hit and killed less than two years ago on the corner of Circle Way and OCD. I really fear that this is going to be a bad situation.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Dookie Ray said:


> I'm all for a new HEB, just not there. Traffic is already terrible on Oyster Creek Drive as it is, especially when the school lets out and parents try to pick up kids. There are a LOT of kids that walk home too and now they are going to have twice as many cars to dodge. One of those walk home kids, a popular young girl, got hit and killed less than two years ago on the corner of Circle Way and OCD. I really fear that this is going to be a bad situation.


Ditto,
Oyster Creek Drive and Oak Dr are the only to existing arteries to serve that block. OCD cannot be easily widened and Oak Dr just got beautified with brick paving.
The associated parking lot is going to generate a lot of rain run off that will have to be treated that would normally soak into the ground to some degree.
Interestingly there is a recently abandoned Randall's on 288 with good access and existing infrastructure.
It has been said that the new HEB would encourge more shopping at the downtown LJ stores. Ironically, a few years ago a bonds were issued to beauty downtown LJ to bring in more traffic these stores. The updates are just about finished and there is still plenty of parking spaces downtown. Where are the crowds and the touted revenue from this.
However, the city of trees will have these jeapordized for a huge store and parking lot. But the blight of the duplexes will be gone!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

This will all but Kill Recks.


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

cloudfishing said:


> This will all but Kill Recks.


 I don't know, it might help reck's, that is if they close down the smaller HEB on plantation. I love recks, only place I used to shop when I lived in Clute. Now it's Food King. Getting out of their parking lot can be a pain sometimes. Still better than Wally world. Straight up on the school letting out situation. Amberle Woodard. RIP. Truly tragic situation. Something has got to give when it's built. My son goes to school at LJI. At the beginning of the year there was a heavy police and crossing guard presence, now it's just crossing guards and that is a really bad intersection. It's not only the LJI kids, Rasco busses a lot of students over there because of the new over pass on 332 @ Oak. The school wont let kids that live on the west side ride their bikes.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone know when the new HEB is slated to open? Are they planning anything special?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Bigger is not better for grocery stores. I like the little HEB pantry design. It was laid out so that I could get in and out fast. The one in Pearland is huge and it really sucks. I guess that they took a bad idea and are making it worse.


Get one of those electric scooters so you won't have to walk all the way to the back of an 80k sq ft store. ha


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Most of you guys griping about traffic conjestion were on here a few months ago raving about LJ's small town cozy atmosphere?

You aint seen nothing yet concerning growth in this area, just wait. I'm not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You people complaining about the traffic in LJ are cracking me up. The biggest traffic jam I ever experienced in 16 years of living there was trying to get home from the fireworks display.... which took all of 15 minutes. LOL!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> You people complaining about the traffic in LJ are cracking me up. The biggest traffic jam I ever experienced in 16 years of living there was trying to get home from the fireworks display.... which took all of 15 minutes. LOL!


No traffic jam on Beechwood St. Bull Red. LOL:brew2:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Its actually gonna be 92K sq ft. My neighbor is going to be the GM there and will be overseeing that store. He's been at the Pearland store these past few months doing all the hiring.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Oh and they will be selling fishing gear too!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FishBone said:


> No traffic jam on Beechwood St. Bull Red. LOL:brew2:


Hey FishBone! Man, it has been a while since we shared some sudz. Holler at me if you are up near the city. I don't have any M64 in the fridge, but there's always something cold in there. :cheers:


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember Budget Chopper... Bag your own chit.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I could care less about HEB coming. I've only been to two, the one in Clute and West Columbia. I went once and never went back. Among the top ten worst shopping experience I've ever had at a grocer. The stores were dark and dingy, the floor were bare concrete, extremely poor lighting and they both felt dirty. I had heard so many good things about HEB I couldn't wait to try one .. I tried two and have never been back. I do like the fact they didn't bulldoze all the trees. I won't try the new Kroger just because of what they did to that gorgeous property. 

I want an Aldi! I could go for a local store with $1.38 gal milk, .50 doz eggs, .39 bread etc. I'm in love with Aldi!! I can easily cut my grocery expenses in half. If they will open one here, that is.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> Bigger is not better for grocery stores. I like the little HEB pantry design. It was laid out so that I could get in and out fast. The one in Pearland is huge and it really sucks. I guess that they took a bad idea and are making it worse.


I love that HEB, I probably spend as much or more time in there as I do Home Depot. I can get just about everything I need at the HEB and I have shopped there so much it takes no time for me to run through the store and grab exactly what I need.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Good to hear!!! I will be there picking up the groceries for Sargent trips.


Try Stewart's in Brazoria. There meat is the best around, we shop there on our way back to Houston. I'd rather spend my money with a family owned business. Good people, country town feel.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Runway said:


> Food King is our stop on the way to Sargent. I agree with the posts about great customer service and it's a big enough store to get all you need. If we could just bring back good quality sacking! It was a fine art form back in the day at Lewis and Coker's.


See # 36


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> Try Stewart's in Brazoria. There meat is the best around, we shop there on our way back to Houston. I'd rather spend my money with a family owned business. Good people, country town feel.


Absolutely!! I do most of my grocery shopping there. Their meat dept. is amazing. Fair prices and great quality meat - and they run some really good sales! Between Stewart's and Dollar General, I rarely have to spend money outside the city limits of Brazoria, thank goodness. I hate Lake Jackson's traffic these days it used to only be this bad close to Christmas.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

cloudfishing said:


> This will all but Kill Recks.


Reck's closed up two months ago. They sold out to a Mexican Market. The place looks like the barrio inside now. It is so nasty I can't believe the local Health Dept. has not shut it down.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> Reck's closed up two months ago. They sold out to a Mexican Market. The place looks like the barrio inside now. It is so nasty I can't believe the local Health Dept. has not shut it down.


It looks that way cause it IS IN the barrio.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A new place to stop and get groceries for beach gatherings. :cheers: Don't care for the old HEB on Plantation


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Found out they pushed HEB's opening back until June. Can you confirm that *HTownBoi281*?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> It looks that way cause it IS IN the barrio.


You do have a point there!!!!!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

The new HEB super centers are AWSOME. We make special trips to Pearland just to go to the HEB. I can't wait. I like Food King for a quick in and out for a few items but their selection is lacking to say the least, and their prices SUK!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

The current grand opening date will be June 10th.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

As of today that old building is completely gone.... I believe it will be a parking lot for new construction. They also had a good meat department. I buy most of my meat from Food King now days...



iamatt said:


> Remember _Budget Chopper_... Bag your own chit.


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

The new store opens tomorrow! It is very nice and has all the things HEB is known for. Prime grade steaks are what I'm looking forward to!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

About time, the old Lake Jackson HEB was over due.


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

where is the new HEB...


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

They should have some good deals during the grand opening. Heard a rumor on FB that JJ was gonna be there. Don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

And at the other end of Oyster Creek drive they're building a Kroger. We shop at Stewart's, great meat.


----------

